# FREE New ZOMBIE Song for Halloween (This week only)



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

This Zombie song just was released and it's FREE this week only!!! It's normally a buck, and it's that price right now on iTunes, but it is FREE at this link. It's a great song to play at _Halloween parties _because it's mainly instrumental but loaded with tons of Zombie sound effects like chainsaws, gunshots, etc...

Check it out. You can click here to go to the new free Zombie song. Zombies are awesome!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the FYI, & gotta love the free part _!_


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

